
I solved the problem by dropping the table and restoring it from backup - geekrax
https://stackoverflow.com/a/4797328/604069
======
mattbillenstein
Did Rasmus Lerdorf post that?

[https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Rasmus_Lerdorf](https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Rasmus_Lerdorf)

